# Fisherman's Island NWR Surf Fishing



## SteveMcD (Sep 7, 2013)

How is the surf fishing at Fishermans Island NWR? And when does the surf fishing start in the spring? Appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

SteveMcD said:


> How is the surf fishing at Fishermans Island NWR? And when does the surf fishing start in the spring? Appreciate any advice. Thanks.


Correct me if I'm wrong but I dont think you can fish from fisherman's island. I don't think people are allowed on the island at all.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Once the water temps hit 55 to 60 degrees, April/May, the fish move through that area. Fisherman Island is off limits, but if you can get a boat ride or kayak, you can fish at Smith Island. I think there are charters out of Oyster that take people there as well. Definitely don't go alone if it's your first time. The water can be treacherous at times. Here is a page that shows the visitation policies to the barrier islands: http://www.deq.state.va.us/Programs...iniaSeasideLandOwnershipandVisitationPol.aspx


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Whoops, looks like I was a bad boy a few years ago. Canoed out to Dolphing shoal(the little dark green spot of the top of Parramore island).

Actually had a bunker jump out of the water and land at my feet. Slung him on a hook and got an instant unstoppable sea monster. My fishing buddy found an unstoppable one too. Going back in was well hairy. My fishing budy is a very seasoned extreme white water freak and was not comfrortable with the boiling water bubbling away at the inlet. Once we got back to the northeast corner(outside corner) of the inlet, he made me get out of the canoe and he walked the canoe round the corner instead of paddling around. It was nuts.


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

A place named Fisherman's Island that you can't fish from lol. I love it.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Got busted decades ago for fishing on Fisherman's Island - Its a Federal Felony Trespass offense - you'll spend big $$$ to get out of it. Any Federal offense these days will hurt your job aspects.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

surfqban said:


> A place named Fisherman's Island that you can't fish from lol. I love it.


Frign sea birds and turtles nesting sanctuary.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

surfqban said:


> A place named Fisherman's Island that you can't fish from lol. I love it.


That was my first thought when I learned you can't fish or be on the island....they should've picked a better name lol


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

The Red Drum fishing was great until I got busted. You're right that it is a terrible name for an island that you can't fish off of. The real killer is they do allow duck hunting out there.


----------

